# State House passes Illinois version of DREAM Act for children of immigrants



## Vindicator (May 31, 2011)

SPRINGFIELD  The Illinois House passed a state version of the DREAM Act Thursday in a vote hailed by immigration-rights advocates as historic.

By a 61-53 vote, the House approved and sent to Gov. Pat Quinn legislation that would set up a state fund that would route privately funded college scholarships to as many as 95,000 children of undocumented immigrants.

Quinn has expressed support for the legislation, whose chief House sponsor was Rep. Edward Acevedo (D-Chicago).

The measure, also pushed by Mayor Rahm Emanuel and Cardinal Francis George, would allow undocumented immigrants ages 18 to 29 with taxpayer-identification cards to invest in the states Bright Start and College Illinois programs.

Im super excited this bill got passed. Illinois is going on a different path, said Rep. Maria Antonia Berrios (D-Chicago), co-chair of the Illinois Legislative Latino Caucus.

Read more:
State House passes Illinois version of DREAM Act for children of immigrants - Chicago Sun-Times

----------------------------------------------------------



> A lot of people feel they shouldnt be spending their tax dollars for people who arent citizens or people who are trying to become citizens, said Rep. Robert Pritchard (R-Hinckley), who voted against the measure.
> 
> But Acevedo insisted that wasnt the case.
> 
> Theres not one tax dollar that goes into this program, he said.


 

Who are they trying to kid. Money that would feed REAL Americans will be diverted to give diplomas to criminal aliens.

American college students who earned college degrees and paid big money should ask for a refund.

BTW Governor Quinn gave LA RAZA 3.4 million dollars last year. That WAS taxpayer money.


----------



## Angelhair (May 31, 2011)

_Illinois?  Not surprising._


----------



## Wiseacre (May 31, 2011)

So how the hell are they going to pay for this?


----------



## Vindicator (May 31, 2011)

Wiseacre said:


> So how the hell are they going to pay for this?


 
You'll have to get a second job.


----------



## Wiseacre (May 31, 2011)

Vindicator said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> > So how the hell are they going to pay for this?
> ...




Me?    Bullshit!    If I lived in Illinois I'd be leaving.   Indiana is looking good right now.   So is Texas, come on down!


----------



## Vindicator (May 31, 2011)

Wiseacre said:


> Vindicator said:
> 
> 
> > Wiseacre said:
> ...


 
I gotta war to fight in Illinois and there are so many targets to choose from.


----------



## Wiseacre (May 31, 2011)

Vindicator said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> > Vindicator said:
> ...




Give 'em hell


----------



## WillowTree (May 31, 2011)

Democrats. Selling Americans out. It's what they do.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 31, 2011)

_&#8220;I&#8217;m super excited this bill got passed. Illinois is going on a different path,&#8221; said Rep. Maria Antonia Berrios (D-Chicago)..._

Different path, all right.

BTW - it's a private scholarship fund, not publicly funded.


----------



## Avorysuds (May 31, 2011)

Is Obama gonna sue them for taking immigration laws into their own hands? I doubt it lol.


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 31, 2011)

Il has a long history with migrant workers.  there is, or used to be, a special welfare set aside for them to cover the cost of traveling through Ill and down further south,

Illinois Migrant council, was the name.

Most couldn't understand you until you told them "no denero".  Then magically a person that spoke clear English would appear.

so illegals were all over the place.    wait until legal kids can't get into college b/c the seats are filled with criminals and their children.  You won't hear a peep.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jun 1, 2011)

Illinois democrats are the biggest pieces of shit...

I'm from and living in Illinois and I can tell you that these dicheads are like Nazi's.

You should see their gerrymandering..

These assholes rely on the black and latino vote to stay in power and they actually pay them to vote democrat with taxpayer funded entitlements.

Kids in minority districts get free lunch, their parents get free welfare while they work for cash under the table while their older ones get free college educations.... Its fucking disgusting...

Meanwhile those who live in blue collar towns are stuck paying for them to live for free while we pay for our own families to eat and we're only making it by the skin off our teeth.

These illegal fucks are just raking it in and laughing all the way to the bank while democrats cheer..

But hey, those that are fed up with the bullshit are voting with their feet and leaving this state and soon enough there wont be any taxpayers left to support their illegal alien loving welfare state.  Chicago only lost 200,000 residents since 2000 and I will assume the majority of those left recently... Illinois lost a House seat..

So most Illinois residents don't want this progressive liberal bullshit...

Chicago rules the entire fucking state and the leftists recently redrew district lines to insure that continues to happen...

I hate this state...


----------



## Vindicator (Jun 1, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> _Im super excited this bill got passed. Illinois is going on a different path, said Rep. Maria Antonia Berrios (D-Chicago)..._
> 
> Different path, all right.
> 
> BTW - it's a private scholarship fund, not publicly funded.


 
Like this one from last year?:

*Latino group awarded $3.4M to fund health career program*

February 26, 2010 
SUN-TIMES MEDIA WIRE
The Illinois Dept. of Labor has awarded the National Council of La Raza a $3.4 million award to invest in health services training for high-need Latino communities in Chicago

The money will fund the Carreras en Salud program, which provides low-income, low-skilled Latinos with a structured but flexible career pathway to nursing and health occupations, according to a release from the NCLR. 

Carreras en Salud offers integrated services to overcome barriers to employment and career advancement, such as job training, career counseling and assistance in job placement, the release said. 

The program represents a workforce parternship betwen NCLR and its Chicago-based affiliates, the Instituto del Progreso Latino, Association House of Chicago and Humboldt Park Vocational Education Center, the release said. 

Services will be easily accessible, as all three partners are located in Latino communities -- HPVEC and AHC in the Humboldt Park area, and Instituto del Progreso Latino in the Pilsen neighborhood.

NCLR is the largest national Latino civil rights and advocacy organization in the United States, the release said

*THEY LIE, LIE, LIE, AND STEAL FUNDING THAT WAS MEANT FOR POOR AMERICANS!*


----------



## Vindicator (Jun 1, 2011)

two thumbs said:


> il has a long history with migrant workers. There is, or used to be, a special welfare set aside for them to cover the cost of traveling through ill and down further south,
> 
> illinois migrant council, was the name.
> 
> ...


 
*American Parents from Illinois*
*Demand Schools Free of Criminal Invaders*
*or *
*Boycott All Public Schools!!!*​


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jun 1, 2011)

Mr.Nick said:


> Illinois democrats are the biggest pieces of shit...
> 
> I'm from and living in Illinois and I can tell you that these dicheads are like Nazi's.
> 
> ...



I'm from there myself.  I loved the state.  It's the polotics that are utterly corrupt.

People think the mob stopped infuencing it when Capone went to prison and died.

pfft

My dad lost his job as an office manager b/c some pols kid wanted unemployment and he didn't qualify.  So they told my dad to approve the kids app, when he refused, he got squeezed out.  And that was down in Kankakee.

remeber when Blago took over and promised to cut spending?  first thing he did was close VA offices.  No mention from the liberal media about him making it harder for Vets and widows.


----------



## SAJason (Jun 1, 2011)

Mr.Nick said:


> Illinois democrats are the biggest pieces of shit...
> 
> I'm from and living in Illinois and I can tell you that these dicheads are like Nazi's.
> 
> ...



 I've lived in Illinois all my life and I think you nailed it.


----------



## Vindicator (Jun 1, 2011)

The politician here have no backbone at all

By the way: A part of this DREAM act gives those illegals the right to drive back and forth from school.

It should be mentioned that we still have a governor IN JAIL for giving licenses to illegals.


----------



## Vindicator (Jun 1, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> Il has a long history with migrant workers. there is, or used to be, a special welfare set aside for them to cover the cost of traveling through Ill and down further south,
> 
> Illinois Migrant council, was the name.
> 
> ...


 

Yes, we need those migrant workers to pick crops on State Street.


----------



## Vindicator (Jun 1, 2011)

TITLE 18 > PART I > CHAPTER 12 > § 231
Prev | Next 

*§ 231. Civil disorders*


(3) Whoever commits or attempts to commit any act to obstruct, impede, or interfere with any fireman or law enforcement officer lawfully engaged in the lawful performance of his official duties incident to and during the commission of a civil disorder which in any way or degree obstructs, delays, or adversely affects commerce or the movement of any article or commodity in commerce or the conduct or performance of any federally protected function Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than five years, or both. 


(b) Nothing contained in this section shall make unlawful any act of any law enforcement officer which is performed in the lawful performance of his official duties.


----------



## Vindicator (Jun 1, 2011)

TITLE 18 > PART I > CHAPTER 19 > § 372
Prev | Next 

*§ 372. Conspiracy to impede or injure officer*


If two or more persons in any State, Territory, Possession, or District conspire to prevent, by force, intimidation, or threat, any person from accepting or holding any office, trust, or place of confidence under the United States, or from discharging any duties thereof, or to induce by like means any officer of the United States to leave the place, where his duties as an officer are required to be performed, or to injure him in his person or property on account of his lawful discharge of the duties of his office, or while engaged in the lawful discharge thereof, or to injure his property so as to molest, interrupt, hinder, or impede him in the discharge of his official duties, each of such persons shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than six years, or both.


----------



## Vindicator (Jun 2, 2011)

_Pho
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





enix_ - Agents with U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement's Homeland Security Investigations discovered 108 illegal aliens at a drop house in west Phoenix Wednesday.

The agents, assigned to the ICE HSI Drop House Response Group in Phoenix, were drawn to the house by reports of multiple vehicles quickly entering and leaving the garageactivities that are consistent with human smuggling. The agents knocked on the front door and were given permission to enter. Inside, they discovered the aliens packed in every room of the four-bedroom house.


The aliens are from Mexico, Guatemala, Honduras and El Salvador. There were five teenage boys and 14 women found among the group.

Agents identified a number of suspected human smugglers at the scene and are interviewing those individuals and the other persons found inside the residence as part of an ongoing investigation into the broader smuggling scheme.

This was the largest drop house discovered in the Phoenix metropolitan area since March 2008 when 124 aliens were apprehended at a drop house in Peoria. It is the second largest drop house discovered since ICE began tracking them in January 2006. 

ICE arrests 108 at Phoenix human smuggling drop house | Latest

-------------------------------------------------------------

Like when the house next door went vacant, and a maintenance crew went in. They dragged mattress after mattress out of the house. You never know when your Latino neighbor is running a "Mexican Hilton"!!


----------



## Vindicator (Jun 2, 2011)

*§ 1324. Bringing in and harboring certain aliens*


(a) *Criminal penalties *(1) (A) Any person who  (i) knowing that a person is an alien, brings to or attempts to bring to the United States in any manner whatsoever such person at a place other than a designated port of entry or place other than as designated by the Commissioner, regardless of whether such alien has received prior official authorization to come to, enter, or reside in the United States and regardless of any future official action which may be taken with respect to such alien; 
(ii) knowing or in reckless disregard of the fact that an alien has come to, entered, or remains in the United States in violation of law, transports, or moves or attempts to transport or move such alien within the United States by means of transportation or otherwise, in furtherance of such violation of law; 
(iii) knowing or in reckless disregard of the fact that an alien has come to, entered, or remains in the United States in violation of law, conceals, harbors, or shields from detection, or attempts to conceal, harbor, or shield from detection, such alien in any place, including any building or any means of transportation; 
(iv) encourages or induces an alien to come to, enter, or reside in the United States, knowing or in reckless disregard of the fact that such coming to, entry, or residence is or will be in violation of law; or 
(v) (I) engages in any conspiracy to commit any of the preceding acts, or 
(II) aids or abets the commission of any of the preceding acts, 


shall be punished as provided in subparagraph (B). 

(B) A person who violates subparagraph (A) shall, for each alien in respect to whom such a violation occurs (i) in the case of a violation of subparagraph (A)(i) or (v)(I) or in the case of a violation of subparagraph (A)(ii), (iii), or (iv) in which the offense was done for the purpose of commercial advantage or private financial gain, be fined under title 18, imprisoned not more than 10 years, or both; 
(ii) in the case of a violation of subparagraph (A)(ii), (iii), (iv), or (v)(II), be fined under title 18, imprisoned not more than 5 years, or both; 
(iii) in the case of a violation of subparagraph (A)(i), (ii), (iii), (iv), or (v) during and in relation to which the person causes serious bodily injury (as defined in section 1365 of title 18) to, or places in jeopardy the life of, any person, be fined under title 18, imprisoned not more than 20 years, or both; and 
(iv) in the case of a violation of subparagraph (A)(i), (ii), (iii), (iv), or (v) resulting in the death of any person, be punished by death or imprisoned for any term of years or for life, fined under title 18, or both. 


(C) It is not a violation of clauses [1] (ii) or (iii) of subparagraph (A), or of clause (iv) of subparagraph (A) except where a person encourages or induces an alien to come to or enter the United States, for a religious denomination having a bona fide nonprofit, religious organization in the United States, or the agents or officers of such denomination or organization, to encourage, invite, call, allow, or enable an alien who is present in the United States to perform the vocation of a minister or missionary for the denomination or organization in the United States as a volunteer who is not compensated as an employee, notwithstanding the provision of room, board, travel, medical assistance, and other basic living expenses, provided the minister or missionary has been a member of the denomination for at least one year. 

(2) Any person who, knowing or in reckless disregard of the fact that an alien has not received prior official authorization to come to, enter, or reside in the United States, brings to or attempts to bring to the United States in any manner whatsoever, such alien, regardless of any official action which may later be taken with respect to such alien shall, for each alien in respect to whom a violation of this paragraph occurs (A) be fined in accordance with title 18 or imprisoned not more than one year, or both; or 
(B) in the case of (i) an offense committed with the intent or with reason to believe that the alien unlawfully brought into the United States will commit an offense against the United States or any State punishable by imprisonment for more than 1 year, 
(ii) an offense done for the purpose of commercial advantage or private financial gain, or 
(iii) an offense in which the alien is not upon arrival immediately brought and presented to an appropriate immigration officer at a designated port of entry, 
be fined under title 18 and shall be imprisoned, in the case of a first or second violation of subparagraph (B)(iii), not more than 10 years, in the case of a first or second violation of subparagraph (B)(i) or (B)(ii), not less than 3 nor more than 10 years, and for any other violation, not less than 5 nor more than 15 years. 




(3) (A) Any person who, during any 12-month period, knowingly hires for employment at least 10 individuals with actual knowledge that the individuals are aliens described in subparagraph (B) shall be fined under title 18 or imprisoned for not more than 5 years, or both. 
(B) An alien described in this subparagraph is an alien who (i) is an unauthorized alien (as defined in section 1324a (h)(3) of this title), and 
(ii) has been brought into the United States in violation of this subsection. 



(4) In the case of a person who has brought aliens into the United States in violation of this subsection, the sentence otherwise provided for may be increased by up to 10 years if (A) the offense was part of an ongoing commercial organization or enterprise; 
(B) aliens were transported in groups of 10 or more; and 
(C) (i) aliens were transported in a manner that endangered their lives; or 
(ii) the aliens presented a life-threatening health risk to people in the United States. 



(b) *Seizure and forfeiture *(1) *In general *Any conveyance, including any vessel, vehicle, or aircraft, that has been or is being used in the commission of a violation of subsection (a) of this section, the gross proceeds of such violation, and any property traceable to such conveyance or proceeds, shall be seized and subject to forfeiture. 

(2) *Applicable procedures *Seizures and forfeitures under this subsection shall be governed by the provisions of chapter 46 of title 18 relating to civil forfeitures, including section 981(d) of such title, except that such duties as are imposed upon the Secretary of the Treasury under the customs laws described in that section shall be performed by such officers, agents, and other persons as may be designated for that purpose by the Attorney General. 

(3) *Prima facie evidence in determinations of violations *In determining whether a violation of subsection (a) of this section has occurred, any of the following shall be prima facie evidence that an alien involved in the alleged violation had not received prior official authorization to come to, enter, or reside in the United States or that such alien had come to, entered, or remained in the United States in violation of law: 
(A) Records of any judicial or administrative proceeding in which that aliens status was an issue and in which it was determined that the alien had not received prior official authorization to come to, enter, or reside in the United States or that such alien had come to, entered, or remained in the United States in violation of law. 
(B) Official records of the Service or of the Department of State showing that the alien had not received prior official authorization to come to, enter, or reside in the United States or that such alien had come to, entered, or remained in the United States in violation of law. 
(C) Testimony, by an immigration officer having personal knowledge of the facts concerning that aliens status, that the alien had not received prior official authorization to come to, enter, or reside in the United States or that such alien had come to, entered, or remained in the United States in violation of law. 


(c) *Authority to arrest *No officer or person shall have authority to make any arrests for a violation of any provision of this section except officers and employees of the Service designated by the Attorney General, either individually or as a member of a class, and all other officers whose duty it is to enforce criminal laws. 

(d) *Admissibility of videotaped witness testimony *Notwithstanding any provision of the Federal Rules of Evidence, the videotaped (or otherwise audiovisually preserved) deposition of a witness to a violation of subsection (a) of this section who has been deported or otherwise expelled from the United States, or is otherwise unable to testify, may be admitted into evidence in an action brought for that violation if the witness was available for cross examination and the deposition otherwise complies with the Federal Rules of Evidence. 

(e) *Outreach program *The Secretary of Homeland Security, in consultation with the Attorney General and the Secretary of State, as appropriate, shall develop and implement an outreach program to educate the public in the United States and abroad about the penalties for bringing in and harboring aliens in violation of this section. 


United States Code: Title 8,1324. Bringing in and harboring certain aliens | LII / Legal Information Institute

------------------------------------------------------------

Based on the law, can an Illinois resident and patriotic US citizen have Illinois Governor Quinn arrested for aiding known illegal aliens by signing the DREAM Act?

The DREAM Act claims it will help over 90,000 illegal alien students.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 3, 2011)

Vindicator said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Il has a long history with migrant workers. there is, or used to be, a special welfare set aside for them to cover the cost of traveling through Ill and down further south,
> ...



back again Gordo?.....what will this be your 4th banning from here?..


----------



## Vindicator (Jun 4, 2011)

After years of seeing the Catholic Church treat Latinos as if they were the controlling body of the Church itself in the United States, it was refreshing to hear some in the Church that oppose what these invaders have been doing to the United States and question THEIR morality in doing. Even exposing the way lies have been made up to discredit American patriots for defending their country against this invasion of Latin Americans into the United States.



> _Do we not say that "well-ordered charity begins at home?" Given the reality and legitimacy of the sovereign nation, it is, therefore, important to state that free migration is not a basic human right. Frequent statements like "the Church stands with undocumented immigrants"[FONT=Garamond,Garamond][FONT=Garamond,Garamond]4 [/FONT][/FONT]can easily suggest the contrary. The vagueness of Church statements on immigration leaves one truly wondering what exactly it means to "stand with undocumented immigrants"?_




Does the Catholic Church really stand against the citizens of the United States in favor of this invasion by foreigners? 



> _The question then is, "To what extent is a nation, any nation, obliged to welcome anyone and everyone who wishes to enter it?" There is indeed tremendous, unfortunate economic disparity in the world. To speak of a "third world" is a grave embarrassment. But such a question is largely that of [FONT=Adobe Garamond Pro,Adobe Garamond Pro][FONT=Adobe Garamond Pro,Adobe Garamond Pro]foreign policy[/FONT][/FONT], distinct from that of [FONT=Adobe Garamond Pro,Adobe Garamond Pro][FONT=Adobe Garamond Pro,Adobe Garamond Pro]immigration policy[/FONT][/FONT]. Does the United States have an obligation to welcome anyone and everyone who wishes to cross her borders, and join her? Do Catholics have an obligation in charity to promote such policy, that is to say, an open-border policy? Does the common good of the universal human family truncate or negate the common good of the national family? Or, again, does well-ordered charity not begin at home?_






> _Immigration policy is a question of respect for the common good. Protection of a nations borders is a question of respect for its common good. Such policy and such protection in no way preclude kindness and sensitivity. Enforcement of law is not necessarily a question of harshness (as is so often portrayed in the media)._


 



> _Reference to respect for immigration law is so often made by the bishops who then, in the same breath, seem to invite [FONT=Adobe Garamond Pro,Adobe Garamond Pro][FONT=Adobe Garamond Pro,Adobe Garamond Pro]dis[/FONT][/FONT]-respect for law. How could anyone want to enforce immigration law when they are pushed back against the wall, "Dare we look at them with and through the eyes of Christ for whom no one is illegal?"[FONT=Garamond,Garamond][FONT=Garamond,Garamond]5 [/FONT][/FONT]Such statements are ambiguous, and frankly guilt-inducing. Let us not forget that Jesus Christ said, "Render unto Caesar that which belongs to Caesar."[FONT=Garamond,Garamond][FONT=Garamond,Garamond]6 [/FONT][/FONT]Jesus had great respect for the reality of the state, and thus civil authority. To claim that someone who has entered a country illegally is law-abiding makes no sense, and is to suggest that immigration laws are morally irrelevant. Our welcome of immigrants ought to be [FONT=Adobe Garamond Pro,Adobe Garamond Pro][FONT=Adobe Garamond Pro,Adobe Garamond Pro]generous[/FONT][/FONT], not unconditional. The latter is disrespectful of the common good._


 


> _The Hispanophone population is, by many standards, quite privileged. We are, in fact, in many places, experiencing the bilingualization of the United States with little or no input from the American people. What reasonable American would ever expect such privileges abroad? We are experiencing this bilingual phenomenon (to the exclusion, by the way, of other linguistic groups, including the 1.8 million French-speakers) when language is constitutive of the [FONT=Adobe Garamond Pro,Adobe Garamond Pro][FONT=Adobe Garamond Pro,Adobe Garamond Pro]koinonia [/FONT][/FONT](fellowship or sharing) that maintains social cohesion  in the midst of other forms of diversity. A little trip to Belgium, for example, would erase any doubts about the cultural and national divisiveness of bilingualism._
> 
> _I recall a recent year spent at a parish with a fairly large "Hispanic" population, such that there was a full-time associate pastor from El Salvador, to minister to them. In the parish there is a separate Religious Education program for this community within the community (that is to say, a fairly [FONT=Adobe Garamond Pro,Adobe Garamond Pro][FONT=Adobe Garamond Pro,Adobe Garamond Pro]separate [/FONT][/FONT]community) when all of these young people attend the same schools as the larger body of the parishs young people, are friends with them, and when many of them socialize among themselves in English. My office was next to that of this other associate pastor. Most of the time, I would hear the children playing in the hallway in English. And I was told that many of them actually wish to be part of the larger youth program._
> 
> _When I asked this associate pastor why he supported the extra logistical and financial burden to the parish for a program that, as far as I could tell, was largely unnecessary, he told me that it was the parents who wanted it. Through interaction with some of the members of the "Hispanic" community (who were often invited to broader parochial gatherings, but most often declined the offer), I came to realize what I had heard and still hear in various circles: They have little intention of participating in the larger common good. They will do what they can to retain their cultural heritage even if it means creating a new, supposed "heritage" called "Hispanic," and even if it means ignoring the existent cultural reality that is "American." _


 
He's basically stating what most Americans already know. That the hispanic community will only look after it's own and not participate in the greater world that Americans are involved in. This is a real threat to the security of the world if the hispanic population is allowed to grow.




> _When I asked this associate pastor why he supported the extra logistical and financial burden to the parish for a program that, as far as I could tell, was largely unnecessary, he told me that it was the parents who wanted it. Through interaction with some of the members of the "Hispanic" community (who were often invited to broader parochial gatherings, but most often declined the offer), I came to realize what I had heard and still hear in various circles: They have little intention of participating in the larger common good. They will do what they can to retain their cultural heritage even if it means creating a new, supposed "heritage" called "Hispanic," and even if it means ignoring the existent cultural reality that is "American." _
> 
> _The American people are understandably uncomfortable: when they see their neighborhoods quickly changing, large numbers of persons with whom they cannot communicate, large numbers of persons who sometimes do not seem to want to communicate with them, persons who, after many years in the United States, still refer to another country as their country. The discomfort is, once again, exacerbated when the important distinctions between civil duties and Christian duties is blurred. When an official statement _
> _by members of the hierarchy includes in the definition of neighbor "undocumented immigrants" as though the distinction between legal and illegal is ethically neutral, and without articulating that obligations to the common good remain, light is not shed, but obscured._


 



> *The Church and the Promotion of Fair Immigration*
> [FONT=Adobe Garamond Pro,Adobe Garamond Pro]
> [FONT=Adobe Garamond Pro,Adobe Garamond Pro]_Moreover, fair immigration means allowing equal-opportunity immigration, which is not the current case in the United States. As Yale professor Amy Chua has written:_[/FONT]
> [FONT=Adobe Garamond Pro,Adobe Garamond Pro]_That the 11 million to 20 million illegal immigrants are 80 percent Mexican and Central American is itself a problemif the U.S. immigration system is to reflect and further our ethnically neutral identity, it must itself be ethnically neutral, offering equal opportunity to Sudanese, Estonians, Burmese, and so on. The starkly disproportionate ratio of Latinos  reflecting geographical fortuity and a large measure of law-breaking  is inconsistent with this principle._[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Garamond,Garamond][FONT=Garamond,Garamond]_7_[/FONT]
> ...


 
This article was a refreshing change to the monotonous drone of misquotes from the bible and the LA RAZA propaganda that has infiltrated the hierarchy of the Catholic Church. We American Catholics have not yet been abandoned.

_http://www.cis.org/articles/2009/catholics-and-immigration.pdf_


----------



## California Girl (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't judge other Catholics by their race or color. That's just the way I am.


----------



## Vindicator (Jun 4, 2011)

California Girl said:


> I don't judge other Catholics by their race or color. That's just the way I am.


 

If you cannot judge, you cannot live.


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Jun 4, 2011)

A bunch of silly propaganda. Now we learn that Jesus was in reality a Statist xenophobe, and the line "thou shalt love thy neighbor as thyself" is meant to be taken quite literally - love thy neighbor, fuck everybody else.


----------



## Vindicator (Jun 4, 2011)

Epsilon Delta said:


> A bunch of silly propaganda. Now we learn that Jesus was in reality a Statist xenophobe, and the line "thou shalt love thy neighbor as thyself" is meant to be taken quite literally - love thy neighbor, fuck everybody else.


 
Right! Jesus wanted Europe to drop pants and bend over while Hitler did his thing.

What applied to Hitler, applies to invading Latinos.


----------



## Angelhair (Jun 4, 2011)

_Why do some people mistake judging with common sense????  The RCC many times just not make any sense.  There!  I judged and I used common sense when doing so._


----------



## Vindicator (Jun 4, 2011)

Angelhair said:


> _Why do some people mistake judging with common sense???? The RCC many times just not make any sense. There! I judged and I used common sense when doing so._


 
I wonder what all those Latino priest would say if the Catholic Church took the side of the righteous Americans and told the invading "immigrants" to go back to Latin America or the Pope will "evict" them from the Church.


----------



## Vindicator (Jun 4, 2011)

Epsilon Delta said:


> A bunch of silly propaganda. Now we learn that Jesus was in reality a Statist xenophobe, and the line "thou shalt love thy neighbor as thyself" is meant to be taken quite literally - love thy neighbor, fuck everybody else.


 
Sounds like the LA RAZA jesus........












​


----------



## Tank (Jun 4, 2011)

The Catholics are like the Democrats, using illegal aliens to grow their group.


----------



## Vindicator (Jun 4, 2011)

Tank said:


> The Catholics are like the Democrats, using illegal aliens to grow their group.


 
But it must have backfired. More Hispanics are staying home on Sundays prefering to worship "I Love Lucy" on their 52" DTVs.

With more Hispanics staying home, less money is going into the collection box. More churches will close because Mexicans don't need God. They have Luis Gutierrez and the giant LA RAZA machine to tell them what to do.


----------



## Vindicator (Jun 4, 2011)

> Hispanic immigrants have seen the largest increase in out-of-wedlock births  from 19 percent of births in 1980 to 42 percent in 2003. This is important because Hispanics account for nearly 60 percent of all births to immigrants.


 


> The illegitimate children of immigrants also often have to overcome their parents low education levels. In 2003, 56 percent of illegitimate births to immigrants were to mothers without a high school
> diploma; for natives the rate was 33 percent. It was 65 percent for Hispanic immigrants.


 


> Illegitimacy also can be measured by the share of unmarried women who give birth. One out of every 12 unmarried immigrant women had a baby in 2003; for natives it was one out of 25. For Hispanic immigrants it was one in seven.


 


> Another reason to think illegitimacy is more related to culture than legal status is that college-educated Hispanic immigrants, only a small share of whom are illegal, still have triple the rate of illegitimacy as college educated natives.


 







> *Education Levels and Immigration Policy.*
> 
> In terms of immigration policy, allowing in only college graduates would substantially reduce the number and share of unmarried births to immigrants. Like their native-born counterparts, only immigrants with a college degree have what can be described as low rates of out-of-wedlock births. So if the goal were to select immigrants who are unlikely to have illegitimate children, it would probably mean immigration should be limited to only college graduates or at least only those with some college.
> 
> Table 2 sheds light on the issue of illegitimacy among illegal immigrants. The table shows that illegitimacy among immigrant Hispanics does not vary as much by education as it does for natives. This suggests that cultural factors are more likely play a significant role in illegitimacy than does legal status. If legal status exerted an important influence, then illegitimacy should decline very dramatically with education because the share of Hispanics in the more-educated categories who are illegal is much lower than in the less-educated categorizes. Yet Table 2 shows relatively modest declines in illegitimacy by education among Hispanic immigrants compared to natives. For example, the difference between dropout Hispanic immigrants and high school graduate Hispanic immigrants is only 5.8 percentage points; between high school graduates and those with some college its only 9 percentage points; and between those with some college and those with at least a bachelors degree its around 14.1 percentage points. In contrast, the corresponding differences for all natives are 24.5, 18.4, and 22.7 percentage points. In other words, as you move up the educational distribution among natives, illegitimacy declines dramatically in a way it does not for Hispanic immigrants.


 

Read the report at:
Illegitimate Nation: An Examination of Out-of-Wedlock Births Among Immigrants and Natives | Center for Immigration Studies

---------------------------------------------------------------

Will the United States become a nation of stupid bastards? Keep letting in all the riff raff, and it will.


----------



## Tank (Jun 4, 2011)

Why should they want to be Catholics or Democrats, these are the ways of the white people and there Hispanic.


----------



## lehr (Jun 4, 2011)

PAMPHLET  - " OUR SUNDAY VISITOR "  - 200 noll plaza  - huntington in. 6750


by rev . thomas wenski 
2006

" the teachings about immigration reform are delivered from the catechism of the catholic churches teachings on SOCIAL JUSTICE "   - 
HE GOES ON TO SAY ....

"immigration brings new life and energy to many of our catholic parishes "

(social justice is communism )   it is wealth transfer - and these people r not immigrants - they r illegals - when these illegals bring -" NEW LIFE AND ENERGY TO CATHOLIC PARISHES "  those illegals use our social saftey nets to better themselves - like medical & food stamps & sending their children to our schools = what these religious groups do not care to understand  -   AMERIKA IS BROKE !


----------



## Vindicator (Jun 4, 2011)

lehr said:


> PAMPHLET - " OUR SUNDAY VISITOR " - 200 noll plaza - huntington in. 6750
> 
> 
> by rev . thomas wenski
> ...


 
The irony is that the Catholic Church will soon be broke too. Mexicans are not going to church the way LA RAZA propaganda pictures them. They are too into themselves.


----------



## Vindicator (Jun 4, 2011)

Anytime you start feeling sorry for Mexicans, remember they committed the first attrocities on Americans.



On this date in 1836  Palm Sunday, as it happened  over 300 Anglo POWs fighting to separate Texas from Mexico were executed en masse outside Goliads fortress
Less widely celebrated than the Battle of the Alamo preceding it by a fortnight, the Battle of Coleto on March 19-20 had seen Mexican troops surround and capture another force of Texians at Goliad.





Unaware of a Mexican order issued the previous December to execute foreign prisoners,* the men under Col. J.W. Fannin  a dithering commander whose military competence didnt quite equal his romantic aspirations  expected to be released in a matter of weeks. They were marched out this morning on some innocuous pretext and had bare moments to apprehend their impending fate before their guards mowed them down. (Fannin was individually shot apart from his troops.)
Nineteenth-century musketry was a mediocre tool for mass slaughter, especially when the targets were nearly as many as their executioners. A number of prisoners survived the volley and managed to escape the subsequent cavalry charge and bayoneting by leaping into a nearby river. A fortunate few others were intentionally preserved. This thorough site on the massacre** preserves several survivor accounts.
These memoirs also detail life in the unit and troop maneuvers that are certainly of interest; in these pages, of course, we are most drawn to the accounts of those who stared death in the face  like this (understandably melodramatic) description by Herman Ehrenberg:
Either life or death! Behind were the bayonets of the murderers, and before me was the sword of a coward that crossed my way to the saving stream. Determinedly I rushed upon him. Forward I must go, and  the coward took flight in characteristic Mexican gallantry. Now the path was open, near was the point of my escape.

Arriving at the other bank of the river, I looked around once more to where my comrades were dying, while the bullets of the still firing enemies whistled about me. The hellish exaltations of the enemy mixed with the cries of pain of my dying brothers sounded over to me. What feelings took possession of me here! I cast another look and a farewell greeting to my dead companions and turned to flee. I had to hasten if I did not wish to fall into the hands of the lancers who were now on this side of the river less than a half a mile below me.​Which makes an interesting stylistic contrast with the story of John C. Duval, similar in its events but strikingly low-key, even ironic:
Some one near me exclaimed Boys! they are going to shoot us! and at the same instant I heard the clicking of a musket locks all along the Mexican line. I turned to look, and as I did so, the Mexicans fired upon us, killing probably one hundred out of the one hundred and fifty men in the division. We were in the double file and I was in the rear rank. The man in front of me was shot dead, and in falling he knocked me down. I didnt get up for a minute, and when I rose to my feet, I found that the whole Mexican line had charged over me, and were in hot pursuit of those who had not been shot and who were fleeing towards the river about five hundred yards distant. I followed on after them, for I knew that escape in any direction (all open prairie) would be impossible, and I had nearly reached the river before it became necessary to make my way through the Mexican line ahead. As I did so, one of the soldiers charged upon me with his bayonet (his gun I suppose being empty). As he drew his musket back to make a lunge at me, one of our men coming from another direction, ran between us, and the bayonet was driven through his body. The blow was given with such force, that in falling, the man probably wrenched or twisted the bayonet in such a way as to prevent the Mexican from withdrawing it immediately. I saw him put his foot upon the man, and make an ineffectual attempt to extricate the bayonet from his body, but one look satisfied me, as I was somewhat in a hurry just then, and I hastened to the bank of the river and plunged in. The river at that point was deep and swift, but not wide, and being a good swimmer, I soon gained the opposite bank, untouched by any of the bullets that were pattering in the water around my head.

ExecutedToday.com » 1836: Goliad Massacre

---------------------------------------------

Which is why at the Battle of San Jacinto, an American who was busy shooting the Mexican soldiers was quoted as saying,

"If Jesus Christ had come down from heaven and ordered me to stop killing yellowbellies (Mexican soldiers) I wouldn't do it!"

Now let us all hear the LA RAZA propaganda that will try to minimize what the Mexicans did.


​


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Jun 4, 2011)

Vindicator said:


> Epsilon Delta said:
> 
> 
> > A bunch of silly propaganda. Now we learn that Jesus was in reality a Statist xenophobe, and the line "thou shalt love thy neighbor as thyself" is meant to be taken quite literally - love thy neighbor, fuck everybody else.
> ...



Wow, you're something else.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 4, 2011)

Epsilon Delta said:


> Vindicator said:
> 
> 
> > Epsilon Delta said:
> ...



Epsilon....this dildo is a banned poster who is in his fourth Persona....he was Bullfighter then Lost American then most recently Lucky Strike.....now this jerk.....he will be gone once again very shortly.....his posts are always about the evil Latino and always in the Chicago area.....just call him Gordo.....he likes that name.....it fits him....


----------



## Vindicator (Jun 5, 2011)

Epsilon Delta said:


> [
> Wow, you're something else.


 
The truth revealed!


----------



## Vindicator (Jun 5, 2011)

In May 2010, Los Angeles was a part of wave of cities that voted to boycott Arizona after lawmakers in that state passed a controversial law targeting illegal immigrants.







Activists gather outside the federal building in downtown L.A. last spring, calling on Southern Californians to boycott Arizona over its law aimed at cracking down on illegal immigration. (Jay L. Clendenin, Los Angeles Times / June 4, 2011)


City Hall staffers were ordered to review contracts with Arizona companies for possible termination, and official travel to Arizona was supposed to be suspended.

But a year later, little has changed in the way Los Angeles does business with the state next door.

The city still buys street sweeper parts from one Arizona firm and has a contract for emergency sewer repairs with another, officials say. The Harbor Department alone has four contracts with Arizona companies that total nearly $26 million.

A similar pattern can be seen across California. Boycotts in Oakland, San Francisco and Los Angeles County made headlines last year but have since delivered little punch.

None of those jurisdictions has canceled a contract with an Arizona-based company because of the boycott &#8212; leading some immigrant-rights activists to dismiss the high-profile calls for economic sanctions as empty symbolism.

The disappointment is especially felt in Los Angeles, where Latino elected leaders strongly backed the sanctions.

Read more:
Arizona boycott: What happened to Los Angeles' boycott of Arizona? - latimes.com

----------------------------------------------------------------

The Latin American war against the people of the United States is beginning to fall apart because of the support each state is showing for a "Kick The Invaders Out!" campaign.


.


----------



## Vindicator (Jun 5, 2011)

*The legislation would require business to verify the legal status of new hires and allow law enforcement to detain motorists suspected of being in the country illegally.*

​The House voted 67 to 29 and the Senate concurred 25 to 7 in a compromise bill worked out by two Republican lawmakers who led the charge for the legislation, Rep. Micky Hammon of Decatur and Sen. Scott Beason of Gardendale. ​
The bill, approved Thursday night, now goes to Republican Gov. Robert J. Bentley, who has advocated immigration legislation.

"This is an Arizona bill with an Alabama twist," Hammon said.
Similar to the Arizona law, the Alabama bill would allow law enforcement officers to detain motorists stopped for a traffic violation if there is a "reasonable suspicion" they are in the country illegally.

The bill would require businesses to use the federal E-Verify system to check the legal status of new hires. It also would make it a crime for an illegal immigrant to apply for a job and for anyone to transport or harbor illegal immigrants.

Alabama immigration law: State Legislature passes Arizona-style bill - latimes.com

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Let's make this a nationwide effort to remove these Latin American invaders and secure our country.

.


----------



## Vindicator (Jun 5, 2011)

In a Jan. 14, 1976, front-page story in the Tucson Daily Citizen, the top U.S. immigration officer - Leonard F. Chapman Jr., then commissioner of the U.S. Immigration and Naturalization Service - called for employer sanctions as the "tide of illegal aliens entering the United States continues 'out of control.' " Border enforcement was increasing during the administration of Gerald Ford, but some in the U.S. Border Patrol feared their resources would be reduced.

In a Citizen story on July 24, 1975, a deputy patrol chief in San Diego predicted that "the days of the fixed checkpoint are over."

The official was reacting to a U.S. Supreme Court decision that border agents needed probable cause to search a vehicle's interior.

There are more interior checkpoints, fixed and temporary, today than there were in 1975. Likewise, the U.S. Supreme Court recently affirmed Arizona's employer sanction law.

But even with more border enforcement, road checkpoints and employer sanctions, people continue to enter the country illegally. And they continue to leave when the economy sours, like it has now.

Read more:
Neto's Tucson: Border saga repeats year after year

---------------------------------------------------------------
Yep! That's right. 1976 and what has the US government done to stop it!


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 5, 2011)

Liberal failures don't get reported on.


----------



## Angelhair (Jun 5, 2011)

_It never took fruit.  I made it a point to visit my home state and shop until I dropped.  Of course we have the pro-illegal orgs claiming that AZ is in economic doom because of this 'boycott'.......but what else is new when they never seem to get anything right.   I would venture to say that the whole country finds itself in economic problems but not due to any boycotts claiming to 'punish AZ'._


----------



## Vindicator (Jun 5, 2011)

Angelhair said:


> _It never took fruit. I made it a point to visit my home state and shop until I dropped. Of course we have the pro-illegal orgs claiming that AZ is in economic doom because of this 'boycott'.......but what else is new when they never seem to get anything right. I would venture to say that the whole country finds itself in economic problems but not due to any boycotts claiming to 'punish AZ'._


 
The minute the Mexicans leave Arizona, the standard of living will skyrocket. Who wants to live in a Mexican neighborhood?


----------



## Vindicator (Jun 5, 2011)

Harry Dresden said:


> Vindicator said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


 
This might be exactly what you need:
Erectile Dysfunction & Male Impotence - Vacuum Therapy Treatment & Solutions


----------



## LilOlLady (Jun 5, 2011)

It is going to take a dirty bomb for our leaders to make illegal border crossing a problem. Make that a couple of dirty bombs.


----------



## lehr (Jun 5, 2011)

Vindicator said:


> lehr said:
> 
> 
> > PAMPHLET - " OUR SUNDAY VISITOR " - 200 noll plaza - huntington in. 6750
> ...



all those clergy care about are the welfare of the church - not the country -


----------



## Vindicator (Jun 5, 2011)

lehr said:


> Vindicator said:
> 
> 
> > lehr said:
> ...


 
Most of the new priest are coming from Latin America. Could that be the reason? 

What part of the bible has Mexicans/Aztecs in it?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 5, 2011)

Vindicator said:


> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> > _It never took fruit. I made it a point to visit my home state and shop until I dropped. Of course we have the pro-illegal orgs claiming that AZ is in economic doom because of this 'boycott'.......but what else is new when they never seem to get anything right. I would venture to say that the whole country finds itself in economic problems but not due to any boycotts claiming to 'punish AZ'._
> ...



....you said you live in one you stupid ass......


----------



## uscitizen (Jun 5, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> Liberal failures don't get reported on.



True, who remembers hearing abut the failed moral majority boycott of Disney over gays?

Or Sarah Palins failed affair with Arnold?


----------



## Angelhair (Jun 5, 2011)

lehr said:


> PAMPHLET  - " OUR SUNDAY VISITOR "  - 200 noll plaza  - huntington in. 6750
> 
> 
> by rev . thomas wenski
> ...



_The RCC was not too helpful when the Jews asked for their help during Hitler's reign.  Oops!  Is that what they mean by teaching 'social justice'?_


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jun 5, 2011)

Vindicator said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Il has a long history with migrant workers. there is, or used to be, a special welfare set aside for them to cover the cost of traveling through Ill and down further south,
> ...



Thats the funny part - these progressive fucks attempt to assert that Illegals do work that US citizens wont do, like pick produce. 

I have never seen an illegal pick corn here in Northern Illinois, and obviously none on State Street. NO, they steal perfectly good jobs that US citizens would gladly do by taking over entire industries like; manufacturing, construction, landscaping etc.. Not only that but they will tell applicants they're not being hired because they possess the wrong skin color..

But at the same time we can blame companies that use temporary labor agencies that are owned and operated by latinos for labor... 

Latinos are some of the biggest bigots around and they steal perfectly good jobs that pay well. 

But hey, democrats run Chicago and the surrounding metro areas (where I'm from) and they really dont give a fuck just as long as latinos are voting democrat.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 5, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> True, who remembers hearing abut the failed moral majority boycott of Disney over gays?



i do......


----------



## Vindicator (Jun 6, 2011)

Mr.Nick said:


> [Latinos are some of the biggest bigots around and they steal perfectly good jobs that pay well.


 
And they get the religious communities to "guilt" Americans into putting up with the invasion of America's biggest cities.

Then they force politician into giving educational opportunities to these tree monkeys that no other race will have. But that is not racism if you help invading Latin Americans. That is called "stealing from poor Americans to help a race that has been used to looking like a victim". Hell, 9 out of 10 "poor people" shown in commercials to help "feed the poor" are Latino yet they are a tiny percent of the world's real poor.


----------



## Vindicator (Jun 6, 2011)

Republicans court challenge to the congressional map Illinois Democrats drew to eviscerate GOP districts will center on the fact that they drew only one Hispanic district.

The earmuff-shaped 4th District connects Puerto Rican neighborhoods on the Northwest Side with Mexican-American neighborhoods on the Southwest Side via a thin line running down the middle of the Tri-State tollway through the west suburbs.

It has been represented since its inception 20 years ago by Luis Gutierrez, who has come to be a thorn in the side of his old friend President Barack Obama by traveling the country to speak out in favor of immigration reform  urging stronger actions than Obama is prepared to take.

In an *interview at his Portage Park two-flat, Gutierrez* explained that Hispanic advocacy groups got together and decided that one proven district was better than gambling on two this time around. Illinois Hispanic population is soaring and has surpassed the population of African Americans, who still have three congressional districts under the new map.



 
Read more:


New congressional map has only one Hispanic district - Chicago Sun-Times

----------------------------------------------------------

Note: 

Portage Park is not even in Luis Gutierrez's 4th District. 

Portage Park is about 70% WHITE!

What's the matter Luis? Can't *YOU* stand to live among your own people?

​


----------



## Vindicator (Jun 6, 2011)

Under the map, Madigan would be placed in a heavily Latino district on the Southwest Side. His counterpart in the other chamber would be Sen. [URL="http://www.chicagobreakingnews.com/topic/politics/government/martin-sandoval-PEPLT00008142.topic"]Martin Sandoval[/URL], a Democrat who has long represented all or part of Cicero.

"The Irish and the Latinos have had a long history of shared immigrant values, hard work ethic and religious faith," Sandoval said. "We're both White Sox fans, and now we'll share a majority Hispanic district. I look forward to having the Madigans over for a traditional home-style Mexican barbecue."

Read more:
House Democratic map could prove bruising for Republicans - Chicago Breaking News

-------------------------------------------------------

Listen to the way Martin Sandoval speaks of how the Irish and the Latinos have a shared immigrant history. What a piece of crap this beaner is. 

Did the Irish force their culture on Americans?




> a traditional home-style Mexican barbecue."



Where my dog?


----------



## LilOlLady (Jun 6, 2011)

The difference is we are not longer into nation building but nation survival and immigrants did not ask what this country can give them but gave all they had to built this country. Illegal immigrants steal across the border, steal jobs with stolen identifications and social security number, fill our prisons and make up the most dangerous gangs in this country, kill 15-25 Americans daily and rape 8 children and only 8 million in our workforce make you wonder what the other millions or doing. Dealing in drugs and other criminal activity. Working ethics? And not to forget dumping anchor babies on our door steps.


----------



## LilOlLady (Jun 6, 2011)

I wonder if he is related to Nevada's Gov. Sandoval? They have the same mentality.


----------



## Vindicator (Jun 6, 2011)

LilOlLady said:


> I wonder if he is related to Nevada's Gov. Sandoval? They have the same mentality.


 

They probably use the same stolen ID.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 6, 2011)

Vindicator said:


> > a traditional home-style Mexican barbecue."
> 
> 
> 
> Where my dog?



Mexicans dont eat dogs Gordo you stupid ass.....try the Asians....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 6, 2011)

Vindicator said:


> What's the matter Luis? Can't *YOU* stand to live among your own people?



Gordo i have asked you this in everyone of your incarnations here......why do you live in a Latino Ghetto....and then come here and bitch about it.....make it quick because i dont expect your newest persona to be here much longer.....


----------

